# Maingano questions



## naws (Feb 15, 2009)

I just bough 4 of what I think are Mainganos from the lfs, problem is that the had them labeled as "maingano johanni", so is there any way to tell if they are actually mainganos or johannis? (they are all blue)

Also, is 4 enough for a 3' tank or should i get 1-2 more?

Another question, three of them have a white spot on their bottom fin, is this normal or could it be a disease?


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

If the spots are on the back of the anal fin that is normal (egg spots.) 
If they are all blue and black (no yellow ones in the tank that you got them from) they are probably cyaneohabdos (mainganos). 
I would get 2-4 more, but that depends on tanks size and your other inhabitants of course.


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not sure, but I would think if the tank was labeled that way it would be because they are hybrids between the 2.

Just a guess.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

they are not hybreds.thats just a trade or pet name for them.they are also called electric blue johhani.why i don't know.i had the same question when i got mine.heres the link to my thread and it answered the question for me.
but the johhani and the maingano are the same fish.i wish they would stop using electric blue johhani so people don't get so confused.

Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos.both male and females are blue with the bars.

Melanochromis johannii.the males have the blue and black bars and the females are orange/yellow.

There are three fish that are often confused, which has resulted in a lot of hybridization. Those species are Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (aka Maingano. aka electric blue johanni, aka EBJ), M. johannii, and M. interruptus.

M. cyaneorhabdos has blue males and blue females with fairly clean stripes running the length of the fish.

M. johannii start out yellow, but the males turn blue and look much like M. cyaneorhabdos males.

M. interruptus starts out yellow, with the males turning blue just like M. johannii. However, these males have more of a checkerboard pattern with both vertical and horizontal lines that tend to be much more broken than the lines seen in the other two species.

Short answer, the two fish you asked about are currently classified as two separate species.

heres the link to my thread.that should help you out

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.malawicarsten.dk/malawilex/v ... asp?id=779

heres a good visual pic of the 3 types mentioned above


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, I guess it matters what age you bought them at? Because if they were already adults then the yellow juvie coloration would not help.

I understand there are a lot of hybrids sold of these...I'd be worried if the tank was mis-labeled...like nauTik.

If it's a 36" tank I would not put johanni in there at all, but Maingano would work. Maybe go back to the LFS and get them to clarify with their source for the fish?


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

i wouldn't say there hybreds because of lfs trade names.

you'll know if you see a female holding you got mainganos.if they were johhanis the females would be orange.


----------



## naws (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks guys, so I guess they are actually maingano because johanni all start out yellow, but mine are only 1 inch and already blue

about the numbers anyone else think i should get 1 more? 
also is there any way to tell the sex so I know if i have a good mf ratio? two of them have lighter heads than the others


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

What are the dimensions of this tank? 36" x what? If it is not at least 18" wide, then my recommendation would be to get a larger tank for these guys.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I wasn't saying a poorly labeled tank means they are hybrids. I was saying since it's tough to get pure, well-bred maingano I'd avoid purchasing from an LFS that has poorly labeled tanks. Because there would always be doubt in my mind about which they were or if they were pure.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> I wasn't saying a poorly labeled tank means they are hybrids. I was saying since it's tough to get pure, well-bred maingano I'd avoid purchasing from an LFS that has poorly labeled tanks. Because there would always be doubt in my mind about which they were or if they were pure.


i totally agree!

females have a lighter body than the males most times but thats not 100% accurate.but the dom male is usually the darkest and the others lighter but if tank is big enough there might be room for other males to claim caves.
i find with mine the males have hiding spots and the females just swim around


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I started out with 3 maingano (Melanochromis cyanerhabdos) that were sold to me as electric blue johanni. When I finally had one holding I ran out and bought another, trying to get another female. I did get lucky. I think I have one male and 3 females. I guess I've had them 2 years now and have had several batches of fry so I would say 4 is enough as long as it isn't to male heavy. If it turns out you have 2 males, they might be to hard on just 2 females. As for telling the males and females apart without venting, good luck. *Most* of the time the males are darker but I have a dark female too. When I bought my single hoping for a female I bought a lighter one. I can't say with any certainty that a subdominate male can't be light either though :roll: .


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

i would like to know the gallons and diminisions of the tank.


----------



## naws (Feb 15, 2009)

33 gallons 36x13

I am going to get 5 more yellow labs for it soon


----------



## naws (Feb 15, 2009)

Its been 3 days since I got them and my fish all hide under a rock in the back of the tank where I cant even see them, they were swimming around on the first day but now they just hide the whole day, is this normal?


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

naws said:


> Its been 3 days since I got them and my fish all hide under a rock in the back of the tank where I cant even see them, they were swimming around on the first day but now they just hide the whole day, is this normal?


They've claimed their caves, I imagine that a few more fish in the tank would influence them to be more active.

In a 36x13 tank, I think 5-6 would be the max. Add some yellow labs for contrast and you've got a very decent 3-foot tank, but I wouldn't put more than 12-15 fish in there total, and that's including plecos.

Perfect world would be
1M 4F Maingano
1M 4F Yellow Lab

Then just feed and water change and wait for the magic to happen.


----------



## naws (Feb 15, 2009)

Its funny that they all sit in the same cave together
and they seem really scared when I come to the tank, they barely even come out for food,
perhaps my cat is scaring them because she likes to sit and watch beside the tank


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Was the tank cycled before you added them?


----------



## naws (Feb 15, 2009)

yes I did a fishless cycle

just tested my parameters they are all normal

could it be that they are still getting used to the tank? although they were swimming around normally on the second day


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

naws said:


> could it be that they are still getting used to the tank? although they were swimming around normally on the second day


Almost definitely. It took some of my fish over a week to "get used to the tank" and swim around more socially.


----------

